# Europa Mix



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

Die Bilder sind nur schnell gescannt, vollkommen unbearbeitet. Die Unschärfe rührt vom Scan-Blow-Up vom 9x13-Positiv.

Kritik erwünscht.---

Schottland


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

Greystones, Irland


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

Kühe, Irland


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

Matterhorn


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

Punkaharju, Finnland


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

Schnappschuß


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

Schafe, Irland


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

Schnappschuß Nummer 2


----------



## Julien (2. März 2008)

Hallo 

Bild Nr. 1 finde ich sehr schön. Die Berge werden in Richtung Horizont immer heller.
Das Boot mit dem Fahrer erscheint als schöne Silhouette. Super. Die Länge und Breite
des Bildes gefallen mir nicht. Unten rechts hat es störende Gräser. Mach das Bild spannender, mach es dynamischer. zum Bsp ein kleiner Horizont. etwa so:


----------



## Julien (2. März 2008)

Bild Nr. 2 und 3 Finde ich perfekt. Es sind genau die Richtigen Kompostionen vorhanden. Die restlichen Bilder sind nichts besonderes. Bis auf das am Matterhorn und das mit den Schafen. MFG Julien


----------

